# fsck.ext3: No such file or directory [solved]

## bejayel

That' is my error when trying to boot today after doing an upgrade.

I am seriously fed up with gentoo. I am sitting in stable and I still have to deal with this upgrading bullshit ALL THE TIME. Well, I guess it's time to spend another 10 hours fixing this retarded box.Last edited by bejayel on Thu Aug 19, 2010 4:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bejayel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OK guys I just found out a simple solution how to boot your systems again: 
> 
> Get some livecd, boot from it and mount the partition that contains /etc. 
> ...

 

This solution did not work

----------

## bejayel

well, apparently there is no /bin/bash either, so I can't even chroot!

Well, I suppose I have to assume that this hard drive is dieing at this point. I cant think of any reason that I should be having these symptoms other than that.

----------edit:

I lied:

I was using my 32 bit live cd by accident, the 64 bit live cd chroots.

---------------edit:

downgrading baselayout did not work

I am completely out of solutions. You guys have to stop pushing shit that is broken. Now I have no server untill you guy get this stupid shit sorted out. That can take months. cant wait.

----------

## bejayel

adding 

devfs=nomount

also did not work. Good god. Why do I have to deal with this shit on a stable packages only system?

I am on udev 151-r4 and baselayout-1.12.13

Guess I'll go unstable since I've never had any issues like this in that group

----------

## bappas

This has happened to me as well.

My solution was to downgrade udev, udev-141-r1 worked for me.

Boot a live cd, chroot into your system and run emerge =udev-141-r1.

You probably know most of that already.

I manage about 35 gentoo-servers and these kinds of errors really wrecks havoc with my business.

These meltdowns just seem to pop up at random times and updates.

----------

## nerdbert

I have the same problem with one of my servers. Very annoying because I don't have a CD drive installed.

Haven't fixed it yet but I'm quite sure it's udev/kernel related. I will compile a new kernel which uses CONFIG_ATA instead of CONFIG_IDE. I hope this will fix it.

For some inspiration have a look here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302173

----------

## bejayel

I am changing:

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2

# CONFIG_IDE

Apparently CONFIG_IDE clashes with CONFIG_ATA. This was probably my fault for using my old .config instead of making a new one.

That said, it's still being a pita.

Marking as solved. This fixed the problem.

----------

## nerdbert

Worked for me too.

This was the first and last time I'm using genkernel for anything - I was in a hurry when I configured this box and it seemed to be a viable shortcut.

----------

